# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > ابزارهای گزارش سازی در دلفی >  فرمت چاپ سند حسابداری

## khoshblagh

با سلام خدمت دوستان
کسی نحوه ساخت گزارش سند حسابداری در محیط FR میدونه ؟
توضیح اینکه سند حسابداری عموما در حداقل سه سطح به صورت حساب کل / حساب معین کل و در نهایت معین جز نمایش میشود که حساب کل جمع ریز معین کل و معین کل جمع ریز معین جز میباشد  از آنجایکه جمع هر گروه  اول و ریز در زیر آن نمایش داده میشود این مسئله برای من که مبتدی در گزارش سازی با FR  میباشم مشکل ساز شده است. ممنون میشوم کسی در این رابطه کمک نماید و یا نمونه گزارش سند حسابداری که با فست ریپورت تهیه شده باشد را ضمیمه نماید. متشکرم

----------


## Hsimple11

در مورد باندها و انجام Function هایی مانند SUM و ... توضیح داده شده است. فکر کنم با جستجو بتونید راحت خودتون فرمتون رو بسازید.

----------

